

Dead simple View Controller/Templating in PHP - JoeCortopassi
http://joecortopassi.blogspot.com/2011/08/simple-view-controller-in-php.html

======
gregjor
It gets even simple without the unnecessary OOP. PHP arrays and extracting
into the render() function scope work just as well with less cruft.

    
    
        <?php
            // even simpler templating example
    
            // a view is described by a template file
            $template = "template_example.php";
            $vars = array("title" => "Waffles");
            $vars["items"] = array(
                "foo" => "bar",
                "waffle" => "iron",
                "apple" => "pie"
            );
    
            render($template, $vars);
    
            // view rendering function
            function render($template, $vars)
            {
                extract($vars);
                require($template);
            }
        ?>
    

The template_example.php file:

    
    
        <html>
        <head>
            <title><?php echo $title; ?></title>
        <head>
        <body>
            <h1><?php echo $title; ?></h1>
            <ul>
            <?php foreach( $items as $k => $v ): ?>
                <li><?php echo $k . ' - ' . $v; ?></li>
            <?php endforeach; ?>
        </body>
        </html>

